# Vitamins- making me hungry!



## Khadijah-x

Hi everyone!

So it's just under 3 months until we start TTC and I have started taking pregnancy vitamins (the pre pregnancy ones contain the same things... but are twice as expensive!) so anyway...

They are making me SO hungry!!

Has anyone else found this?


----------



## Buffyx

I've been on them for two months now but I've not noticed that I'm anymore hungry than usual.


----------



## spicyorange

I hadn't noticed this, which ones you taking?


----------



## callmedan

i think you can take the normal ones you know, rather than paying double! thats what i plan to do :)


----------



## Pearls18

You need a prenatal one because most normal ones have vitamin A (I think it's vitamin A if it's not that one it's another?) but you shouldn't have too much vitamin A in pregnancy, that's why they don't recommend eating liver etc, so prenatal vitamins will come without it.

I never noticed an increase in hunger.


----------



## callmedan

MarineWAG said:


> You need a prenatal one because most normal ones have vitamin A (I think it's vitamin A if it's not that one it's another?) but you shouldn't have too much vitamin A in pregnancy, that's why they don't recommend eating liver etc, so prenatal vitamins will come without it.
> 
> I never noticed an increase in hunger.

I mean like normal pregnacare as apposed to the conception ones which are super expensive!


----------



## Pearls18

callmedan said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> You need a prenatal one because most normal ones have vitamin A (I think it's vitamin A if it's not that one it's another?) but you shouldn't have too much vitamin A in pregnancy, that's why they don't recommend eating liver etc, so prenatal vitamins will come without it.
> 
> I never noticed an increase in hunger.
> 
> I mean like normal pregnacare as apposed to the conception ones which are super expensive!Click to expand...

Oh sorry I'm with you, oh yeah no way I didn't even know they did conception ones, I just took generic pregnacare, actually I just used folic acid before hand and switched to pregnacare when pregnant, and stuck with pregnacare for BF because the special BF ones are also expensive.


----------



## PinkPandy

It is possible they are making you hungry. It makes sense that it would happen for some people. Did you take any multivitamin before? A lot of vitamins (B's and D especially) aid in metabolism and digestion. So if you weren't getting enough before, maybe your metabolism and digestion was slower.

It's rare but i've had a few people mention it when beginning a new multi.

- I am a pharmacy tech in an integrative pharmacy where we focus alot on natural health


----------



## Khadijah-x

PinkPandy said:


> It is possible they are making you hungry. It makes sense that it would happen for some people. Did you take any multivitamin before? A lot of vitamins (B's and D especially) aid in metabolism and digestion. So if you weren't getting enough before, maybe your metabolism and digestion was slower.
> 
> It's rare but i've had a few people mention it when beginning a new multi.
> 
> - I am a pharmacy tech in an integrative pharmacy where we focus alot on natural health

That may make sense! I have an underactive thyroid which apparently makes my digestion slower (yet I'm closer to under weight than over!). I didn't take any vitamins before.

I have switched to normal multi vits to see if they'll make a difference, don't think they will as same ingredients, but going to see how it goes. When I have got hungry I've tried to take the sicky feeling away with eating fruits vegetables etc as I don't want to stop taking them with a month left before TTC :)


----------

